# I found Tesseract :-)



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.gizmag.com/go/8234/










*Yamaha Tesseract hybrid four-wheeled motorcycle *

Might even be ripe for an electric version  Looks like some type of robot transformer. Kinda of kool


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Hah!

Although that thing looks way too complicated for its own good, I bet it's fun to ride.

Probably a lot safer than that Ducati I used to own (I often wonder what I was thinking back then... not a lot is probably the correct answer).


----------

